# zootropolis/zootopia 2



## SmugBun (Jul 21, 2021)

me excited 0 w 0


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 21, 2021)

Is there really going to be a sequel?

I am actually more excited than I thought I'd be.


----------



## SmugBun (Jul 22, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> Is there really going to be a sequel?
> 
> I am actually more excited than I thought I'd be.


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------

